# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حكم مصافحة الرجل للمرأة وأقوال الأئمة الأربعة في ذلك

## طالبة فقه

السؤال: 


أريد أجابه مفصلة عن حكم مصافحة الرجل للمرأة وأقوال الأئمة الأربعة في ذلك وقول جمهور العلماء ؟ . 

الجواب: 

الحمد لله 
أولاً :

لا يحل لرجل يؤمن بالله ورسوله أن يضع يده في يد امرأة لا تحل له أو ليست من محارمه ، ومن فعل ذلك فقد ظلم نفسه .

عن معقل بن يسار يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لئن يطعن في رأس أحدكم بمخيط من حديد خير له من أن يمس امرأة لا تحل له " .

رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 486 ) . 

والحديث : قال الألباني عنه في " صحيح الجامع " ( 5045 ) : صحيح .

فهذا الحديث وحده يكفي للردع والتزام الطاعة التي يريدها الله تعالى منا لما يفضي إليه مس النساء من الفتن والفاحشة .

عن عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت : " كانت المؤمنات إذا هاجرن إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يُمتحنَّ بقول الله عز وجل : ( يا أيها النبي إذا جاءك المؤمنات يبايعنك على أن لا يشركن بالله شيئا ولا يسرقن ولا يزنين ) الممتحنة / 12 ، قالت عائشة : فمن أقر بهذا من المؤمنات فقد أقر بالمحنة ، وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أقررن بذلك من قولهن قال لهن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : انطلقن فقد بايعتكن ، ولا والله ما مست يد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدَ امرأةٍ قط غير أنه يبايعهن بالكلام ، قالت عائشة : والله ما أخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على النساء قط إلا بما أمره الله تعالى وما مست كف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كف امرأة قط وكان يقول لهن إذا أخذ عليهن قد بايعتكن كلاما " .

رواه مسلم ( 1866 ) .

عن عروة أن عائشة أخبرته عن بيعة النساء قالت : " ما مس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيده امرأة قط إلا أن يأخذ عليها فإذا أخذ عليها فأعطته ، قال : اذهبي فقد بايعتك " .

رواه مسلم ( 1866 ) .

فهذا المعصوم خير البشرية جمعاء سيد ولد آدم يوم القيامة لا يمس النساء ، هذا مع أن الأصل في البيعة أن تكون باليد ، فكيف غيره من الرجال ؟ .

عن أميمة ابنة رقيقة قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إني لا أصافح النساء " .

رواه النسائي ( 4181 ) وابن ماجه (2874) . وصححه الألباني " صحيح الجامع " ( 2513 ) .

ثانياً :

لا تجوز المصافحة ولو بحائل من تحت ثوب وما أشبهه والذي ورد بذلك من الحديث ضعيف :

عن معقل بن يسار أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كان يصافح النساء من تحت الثوب " . 

رواه الطبراني في الأوسط ( 2855 ) .

قال الهيثمي : رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " و " الأوسط " ، وفيه عتاب بن حرب ، وهو ضعيف . 

" مجمع الزوائد " ( 6 / 39 ) .

قال ولي الدين العراقي :

قولها رضي الله عنها " كان يبايع النساء بالكلام " أي : فقط من غير أخذ كف ولا مصافحة ، وهو دال على أن بيعة الرجال بأخذ الكف والمصافحة مع الكلام وهو كذلك ، وما ذكرته عائشة رضي الله عنها من ذلك هو المعروف .

وذكر بعض المفسرين أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام دعا بقدح من ماء فغمس فيه يده ثم غمس فيه أيديهن ! وقال بعضهم : ما صافحهن بحائل وكان على يده ثوب قطري ! وقيل : كان عمر رضي الله عنه يصافحهن عنه ! 

ولا يصح شيءٌ من ذلك ، لا سيما الأخير ، وكيف يفعل عمر رضي الله عنه أمرا لا يفعله صاحب العصمة الواجبة ؟ .

" طرح التثريب " ( 7 / 45 ) .

قال الشيخ ابن باز – رحمه الله تعالى - : 

الأظهر المنع من ذلك ( أي مصافحة النساء من وراء حائل ) مطلقا عملا بعموم الحديث الشريف ، وهو قوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : " إني لا أصافح النساء " ، وسدّاً للذريعة . 

( حاشية مجموعة رسائل في الحجاب والسفور صفحة " 69 " بتصرف ) .

ثالثاً :

ومثله مصافحة العجائز ، فهي حرام لعموم النصوص في ذلك ، وما ورد في ذلك من الإباحة فهو ضعيف :

قال الزيلعي : 

قوله : " وروي أن أبا بكر كان يصافح العجائز " ، قلت : غريب أيضاً . 

" نصب الراية " ( 4 / 240 ) .

وقال ابن حجر : 

لم أجده .

" الدراية في تخريج أحاديث الهداية " ( 2 / 225 ) .

رابعاً :

وأما مذاهب العلماء الأربعة فكما يلي :

1- مذهب الحنفية :

قال ابن نجيم : 

ولا يجوز له أن يمس وجهها ولا كفها وإن أمن الشهوة لوجود المحرم ولانعدام الضرورة . 

" البحر الرائق " ( 8 / 219 ) .

2- مذهب المالكية :

قال محمد بن أحمد ( عليش ) :

ولا يجوز للأجنبي لمس وجه الأجنبية ولا كفيها ، فلا يجوز لهما وضع كفه على كفها بلا حائل ، قالت عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها " ما بايع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم امرأة بصفحة اليد قط إنما كانت مبايعته صلى الله عليه وسلم النساء بالكلام " ، وفي رواية " ما مست يده يد امرأة وإنما كان يبايعهن بالكلام " .

" منح الجليل شرح مختصر خليل " ( 1 / 223 ) .

3- مذهب الشافعية : 

قال النووي :

ولا يجوز مسها في شيء من ذلك . 

" المجموع " ( 4 / 515 ) .

وقال ولي الدين العراقي :

وفيه : أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام لم تمس يده قط يد امرأة غير زوجاته وما ملكت يمينه ، لا في مبايعة ، ولا في غيرها ، وإذا لم يفعل هو ذلك مع عصمته وانتفاء الريبة في حقه : فغيره أولى بذلك ، والظاهر أنه كان يمتنع من ذلك لتحريمه عليه ؛ فإنه لم يُعدَّ جوازه من خصائصه ، وقد قال الفقهاء من أصحابنا وغيرهم : إنه يحرم مس الأجنبية ولو في غير عورتها كالوجه ، وإن اختلفوا في جواز النظر حيث لا شهوة ولا خوف فتنة، فتحريم المس آكد من تحريم النظر ، ومحل التحريم ما إذا لم تدع لذلك ضرورة فإن كان ضرورة كتطبيب وفصد وحجامة وقلع ضرس وكحل عين ونحوها مما لا يوجد امرأة تفعله جاز للرجل الأجنبي فعله للضرورة .

" طرح التثريب " ( 7 / 45 ، 46 ) .

4- مذهب الحنابلة :

وقال ابن مفلح : 

وسئل أبو عبد الله – أي الإمام أحمد – عن الرجل يصافح المرأة قال : لا وشدد فيه جداً ، قلت : فيصافحها بثوبه ؟ قال : لا ...

والتحريم اختيار الشيخ تقي الدين ، وعلل بأن الملامسة أبلغ من النظر ) 

الآداب الشرعية 2/257

والله أعلم .

----------


## ابن القطان

عن معقل بن يسار يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لئن يطعن في رأس أحدكم بمخيط من حديد خير له من أن يمس امرأة لا تحل له " .

رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 486 ) . 

والحديث : قال الألباني عنه في " صحيح الجامع " ( 5045 ) : صحيح .



أعله الدارقطني.

----------


## عبد الرحمن الطوخي

جزاك الله خيرا .
للشيخ الفاضل البحاثة أبي الفرج محمد بن إسماعيل المقدم ـ حرس الله مهجته ـ رسالة ماتعة في تحريم مصافحة المرأة الأجنبية 
ذكر الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة وأقوال المذاهب الفقهية الأربعة ورد شبهات القائلين بالجواز 
لطيفة :
عندما كنت في الجامعة في كلية أصول الدين بالقاهرة تكلم بعض الإخوة مع بعض الأساتذة وسأله عن حكم المصافحة فقال لا بأس بذلك عن أمن الفتنة ثم تطرق الدكتور لرسالة الشيخ المقدم وقال أنا قرأتها ولم أجد فيها في يشفي الغليل ، فتعجبت وعلمت أن الرجل مكابر والله المستعان والرسالة مليئة بالأدلة ولكن هذا هو الكبر بعينه . والاستاذ الدكتور معروف ومشهور .

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

> للشيخ الفاضل البحاثة أبي الفرج محمد بن إسماعيل المقدم ـ حرس الله مهجته ـ رسالة ماتعة في تحريم مصافحة المرأة الأجنبية 
> ذكر الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة وأقوال المذاهب الفقهية الأربعة ورد شبهات القائلين بالجواز 
> .


هل بالامكان رفعها أو الدلالة على مكان وجودها على  الشبكة ...

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سالم اليمان

أحسنتم
ومن باب الفائدة وعهدي بها قديماً
أن الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله يجيز مصافحة القواعد من النساء والعلة عنده عدم وجود الشهوة
ولعل ذلك موجود في أسئلة شيخنا الحويني التي سأله إياها في الأردن
والله أعلم

----------


## دامو

لعله تراجع عنها ففي كتاب لفتاواه نسائية  جمعها الدكتوه بن عمرو سليم فيما أذكر، قال "لكل ساقطه لاقطه ....." و سأوثق اكلام عند توفر الوقت فلا تتسارعوا في الحكم ، بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبد الرحمن الطوخي

> هل بالامكان رفعها أو الدلالة على مكان وجودها على الشبكة ...
> 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


إليك ما طلبت أخي الكريم : 
على هذا الرابط
http://www.almeshkat.net/books/open....t=19&book=1663

----------

